# Ironman's journal to competition



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Hopefull I've posted this in the correct section 

As you probably figured it out, I would like to take this to the next step and be able to compete at some part of next 2011, all the advise, hints or coments will be greatly appreciated. 

Currently I'm 25, at 177cm, 77kg and something around 11 to 13% bf.

The idea I had for the upcoming months where these...

- Bulk clean dieting, till I get to 15% bf:

06:30: 50gr whey + 75gr oats + multivitamin.

10:00: 50gr whey

13:00: 150gr rice + 3 tuna tins

15:20: 100gr spaguetti + 200 chicken breast

17:30: 5 whole egg omelette + coffe

18:00 workout: size on maximum performance.

post workout: 50gr whey + banana and honey.

19:40: brocoli + 4 whole egg omelette

22:30: 50gr nuts and 150 gr cottage cheese.

During this period I'll also cycle a ph course (75mg H-drol + 120 X-tren, for 6 weeks).

Training will consist with a muscular group every day, 4 exercises 4 sets each, for the big muscles, and 3 exercises 3-4 sets for the smaller ones. + 3 day 25' cardio when finished the weights.

- When I hit the 15% bf, I thought of going on Keto for 2-3 months, with a high carb low fat day a week.

- So, If my calculations are correct I should end my keto diet by May, which then I would go ON:

It would be my first time on hgh so I'll start off at 2ui/day for 20 weeks. (might raise to 4 ui half way thought it):

week 1 to 12: 750mg Test E

week 1 to 10-12: 400 tren E

week 1 to 20: 2 ui hgh.

HCG incycle I'm not a 100% since I've read in a couple of places that the human body generates a "defense" against hcg if used on long periods of time, but also read that using tamoxifen with it, this does not happen... So I'm not sure If using 2000ui every 3 weeks (2 x 1000 shots), with a 2500ui / week for two weeks, 14 days after the last test jab. Or just doing a 1000ui x week incycle.

Clomid at 100/50/50/50 after last hcg jab.

while on cycle I'll probably run a carb cycling diet, but still not sure about it, depends on my % of bf at the time....

Any comments on this will be greatly appreciated...

Ill keep posting and informing about my evolutions every now and then.

:thumb:


----------

